# do u go ballistic coleric when a classical cd dosen work anymore,blame cdplayer or cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i bought the excellent Pierre de la Rue and Gombert vol 1 motets original cd and they wont work anymore, ishe f(word) aaargh sorry... is it the lens of my cd player a denon that dont work? nope than my brend new godflesh cd work.So i purchased a lens cleaners cd i used it a couple of time guess what it wont work, i try pressure air vapozier guess what they wont work , and now some of my brabant cd that used to work my favorite cd dosen't work,(f word) whit a major tone once again im sorry.I try rubbing alcohol 100% guess what , you know you know, so far a couple of my brabant cd dosent work no more but some still do, does my denon cd player has h.iv or something? , im trying to understand this major you know what word a versatile word in america and the rest of the world starting wwhit F letter  
:lol:  but anyway all my indus, metal cd work, my cd player seem to have an issue starting some cd at cd 1 mostly classical not when i put my godflesh and my swans or gore ,zeni geva all tthese work god f dammit.

whit all these f word , i hope i wont go to hell :angel:

I try to be humereous in my post but im not laughting in fact i change color, i guess i will take my morning prescription anxiolitic


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Sometimes this happens. CD players die - the laser gives out, or the electronics just messes up. It happens, and more than I like. My 16 year old Sony ES player gave up the ghost a while ago and I'm in no mood to open the checkbook to replace that pricey player. CDs do go bad - the bronzing issue from 20 years ago is hopefully in the past, but I still have some disks (mostly ASV, Pearl, and Unicorn) going that way and asking any player to play them is asking a lot. Using CD cleaners is dangerous and putting alcohol on the lens really a bad idea. I've been through more CD and DVD players than I care to admit. I just hope someone keeps making them for 30 years so I can listen to my collection before the grim reaper pays a visit!


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

That's a lot of effort and worry. For cleaning, alch and gauze pad should be sufficient. Recall that many CDs these days are not up to Red Book standards of production. Best to send those back; don't struggle; can't have everything.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

endelbendel said:


> ....For cleaning, alch and gauze pad should be sufficient....


I asked the guys at Oppo about lens cleaners. They recommended taking the cover off the player, removing the cover over the CD drive mechanism, and using alcohol and gauze or cotton swab to clean the lens. So this is good advice in my book.

As to cleaning the CD, I find wetting the disc and putting a few drops of dish soap on it, rubbing the disc in a radial pattern (center to outside), rinsing it off and blotting dry on clean paper towel works great (avoid the first and last couple of sheets on a roll of paper towels as there is adhesive on them which can scratch the disc).
I have an entire show on DVD (5 seasons) that bronzed within 3 years of purchase (looks like coffee stains on the aluminum). This coincided with DVD's being manufactured in new facilities in Mexico.....learning curve?
I've had only a few problems with CD's. I just got a replacement disc today in the mail for a disc which, when played last week, suddenly had issues. Tried several other players to confirm that it was the disc. Upon inspection under magnification, I can see marks that look like small scratches, but they do not appear to be on the surface, but underneath the acrylic protective layer. I have no idea how this happened. But replace I did.
Optical discs are not perfect, but my failure rate with them is not bad. I've probably had around 1 disc go bad for every 500 in my collection over a period of 30 years.


----------

